# what size tank for murray river turtle?



## roxiebarb (Feb 21, 2008)

HI,
I have a Murray river turtle. I currently have a 1.5ft tank for her, she is about a year old. She is starting to grow to big for her tank. 
So Now I am looking into buying a bigger tank for her. I was looking at buying a 3ft x1.5ft x 1.5ft. How long will that last her?
Should I be buying something bigger?
I live near the city in sydney so do not want to build a pond as I live inbetween flats & my dog died of poison a while ago. So would rather keep her inside. Do not trust my neighbours.


----------



## Kitah (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd get as large a tank as you can.. I have a 2 year old male kreffts in a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft tank which is literally full to the brim of the tank (if i put my arm in, itll overflow lol) and it has an above tank basking area; gives him more water to swim in. I know you said its not a possibility for you, but i will eventually be getting a 1tonne+ stock tank for him to go in outside.

Not sure if thatd help, but just thought id post to give you an idea of what i keep my boy in.. 

goodluck with your turt


----------



## hornet (Feb 21, 2008)

1.5ft? thats way to small for even a hatchie, as an adult you will need to get it into a large tank probably 6ft the min or an outdoor pond. A 3ft is the size she should be in now but she will grow out of it quickly


----------



## Dirtyminded (Feb 22, 2008)

> 1.5ft? thats way to small for even a hatchie,


 
I don't know where your'e from but any Murray River Turtle hatchling I've ever seen has been smaller than a 20cent piece. If you think a 1.5ft tank is "way too small" for one of those then you are seriously deluded. Ignorant comments like that are just unnecessary.

roxiebarb, living in as inner city suburb myself I can understand your reasons for not opting for an outdoor pond. A 1.5ft tank is certainly not ideal for a Murray River Turtle of that age but at least you are showing concern and asking for advice to do the right thing. There are plenty of people out there who don't care about the wellbeing of their turtles so good on you for asking.

I agree with xshadowx in that it would be in your best interests to buy as larger tank as you can afford. A 3ft tank will do for now but she will outgrow that in time and then you will be in the exact same predicament you are in now, only you will have wasted nearly as much money as what a 6ft tank would cost you for a tank half the size.


----------



## tankbuster82 (Feb 22, 2008)

search some ciclid forums as u can get cheap tanks on them as i got a 4x1.5x1.5 for only $90 brand new 
or even the local paper
heres a link to a sites price list that sells them probly the cheapest i no http://www.aquariumsrus.com.au/pricep.htm
remeber u dont have to by a stand or a hood with the tank so if u have a realy strong table or something that will work. all i use is a table.
and also if u by a tank put a thin layer of 
*Styrofoam*under it  hope this helps​


----------



## hornet (Feb 22, 2008)

actually craig latta, probably australias most respected turtle breeder said 3ft is a good size to start hatchlings in. Mayb you need to do a little research before calling me deluded. Murray river turts being the largest subsp of Emydura macquarii get too large for alot of keepers and many get released or handed into people like craig. 6ft would be the min for an adult but larger is better.


----------



## Dirtyminded (Feb 23, 2008)

hornet said:


> actually craig latta, probably australias most respected turtle breeder said 3ft is a good size to start hatchlings in. Mayb you need to do a little research before calling me deluded.


 
Funny you should mention Craig, because I was at his house not long ago purchasing a Painted Turtle from him so you can get off your high horse about that. The tank that my hatchling, as well as an entire younger batch, came out of would be lucky to have been any larger than 1.5ft. He may very well have said that 3ft is an ideal sized tank to start hatchlings off in and I would not disagree with that but for you to be calling a 1.5ft tank "way too small" for a hatchling is just ridiculous.

I've done my research. Perhaps you should take a little of your own advice rather than taking what other people merely say instead of experience as hard evidence for your argument.


----------



## hornet (Feb 23, 2008)

yes, thats fine for a temporary holding tank but not for keeping them in as a their actual home. Craig sells his turtles pretty quick so they do not stay in those tanks for very long.


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Feb 23, 2008)

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/AustralianFreshwaterTurtlesandFrogs/


----------



## roxiebarb (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Dirtyminded, still learning about turtles, turns out she is a kreft, she has yellow marking behind her eyes.
I am getting a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft with a basking area that sits out of the tank so she has room to swim.


----------

